# If you had to get rid of a gun......



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Lets say you were in a real bad jam and needed money, what gun would you sell first? For me I would get rid of my ROHM .22 revolver. It isn't very accurate and there isn't much crime around here. I would get rid of the Mosin Nagant M91 secondly. I already have a carbine that fires the same ammo and it is a little more handier due to the shorter length. Then the 20 gauge shotgun, since it is a single shot with full choke built in. Not too useful for dear hunting. If I still was in a bad way this when things get a little more harder to decide, but I would get rid of the Marlin 60 .22, and finally my trusty carbine. Figure for most small game I would take 'em out with my pellet rifle.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

what are you going to do when the guy down the road has already sold all his stuff and comes looking for yours? i dont think a pellet rifle will do much good to help protect your family and what things you have left. so you best keep a firearm that you can do both those plus kill game for food if it gets to that point.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In the current finacial ups and downs I've been going through for the last 20 some odd years, this thought has many times entered my mind. It is not what I would sell as opposed to what I would keep. My Fox sxs with two sets of barrells are mine till the grave. My Ithica 37, as beat as it is, is my absolute WHSHTF gun, The ultimate problem solver. My Marlin lever action .22mag puts hole in dimes at 50 yds. and quarters at 100. I thik I will keep them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

None, got plenty of other junk around here I'd sell first. Guns are at the absolute bottom of the list, below the property itself.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I agree that I could find something else to sell before I would part with any of my guns....One might need them, and if you ever sold one before, then you know how it feels to wish you had that one back again and are never going to be able to replace it ever again, and you could have afforded to keep it to begin with.

brownegg


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

First I would sell my electric drill, then a paint sprayer. Then a handyman jack.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I am not to the point of selling 'em off yet. There are a few things I can sell first, got an extra car, motorcycle, some musical instruments. It was more of a hypothetical exercise that my friends and I were discussing earlier today. However the way things are going around here with my current financial situation I could see selling a few of them off to pay for the mortgage in half a year. I have two guns in the 7.62 caliber, I consider that to be somewhat redundant. I have a few thousand rounds for that caliber so I would not be to quick to sell both of them off. I would sell the M91 and the revolver before selling off the instruments. That revolver is worthless, I can't hit the broad side of a barn from the inside with that pile. It looks neat and I feel like a Wild West Cowboy fanning it but other than that I have no real reason for keeping it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd let the butchers log off my property before I sold a gun. then there is a bunch of other useless stuff to get rid of. Maybe when I am living in a tent on public land I might think about giving one up.

Picking up bottles and cans along side the road used to be a good paying job around here. Has got crouded of late though. A bunch of the slobs that just throw them out must be having some tight times to and decided the dime for returning a bottle is better than lazyness.

 Al


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd sell my old Stevens 12ga. I've had it for 30 something years and the ejectors are plumb worn out so I don't use it much. I'll hold on to all the others though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would sell off my Thompson Contender pistol with its three different caliber barrels (.30-30, .22mag., and .45LC/.410 gauge). BTW, it's for sale now.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Herself has a Winchester 94 in .357 magnum calibre; the stock being cut down to a 12" pull more fitting to her stature, I have little use for it and should grudgingly push it to be the first to go.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

I have sold several guns in hard times. The one I wish I hadn't have sold was a Marlin .22 bolt that was a super gun. On the other hand, I've sold three Marlin levers - two 30-30's and a .44 - that are O.K. to part with. I love the 30-30, but they are easy to come by and I can always get another one for a fair price when I want one. When you're living in a van, guns are quick cash and they hold their value somewhat. You can sell a $350 gun for $250 or more.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree, I would sell junk and unused items in the storage building first before any of my guns. But when it finally comes down to my guns, I would sell only guns that don't put much food on the table. Such as any pistols (I can't hit the broad side of a barn with them anyway). Or any novalty rifles. But my 22 rifle, shotgun, and deer rifle stays as they put food on my table.


----------



## big_dippin (Sep 14, 2006)

I know what I won't sell, my Smith & Wesson MP 9mm. I will sell every other gun before that one. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

My husband sold his Ruger and a bunch of Spiderman comics to buy my engagement ring. 


THAT'S when I knew what love was....:rock:


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Sold a H&R 9 shot "top breaking" .22 revolver, and now kick myself for that decision...but hey, when you need cash, you gotta do what you gotta do. I 've also sold a Marlin 512 designated slug gun...that one was ok...too heavy and a bit too picky when it came to feeding it ammo. Right now, the ones I will never consider giving up are: .54 Hawken (percussion cap), Winchester 9422 (lever)...my first rifle ever-that's why, a Remington 572 pump (tackdriver and a blast to shoot), and my 870 .12 ga. (versatile and was the one I took my first deer with)...all the others are negotiable.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I been one to kind of plan ahead. Money invested in a gun is better investment then in thebank. In the last few months I have moved a few guns I bought with teh soul purpose to resell and make money. So I have gotten rid of 7 and got 2 back in trade and bought another at a good price. I ended up with a new 700 remington in 7 short mag for one rifle and a like new single shot 223 for a hi point pistol. Then I bought a ruger P95DAO for 250 it was like new also.
Bob


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

If i jist needed a coupla hunnerd would most likey be one of charcoal burners, iffin i needed more my old winchester 30-30..;-)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have bought and sold quite a few firearms over the years, ( and given away a few also)and have given a "money back" guarantee to friends in case they changed their mind, or got back to an even keel after a bad stretch.

I guess I have been lucky, but if I had to get rid of them, they would probaly go in about the same order they showed up, reversed.

I was told by an old pilot to invest may money in guns or airplanes never women or cars, if you wanted to stay ahead of the game, seems he right.


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

I can always use the guns to cut down on the grocery bill and save money that way. I have several guns in the 7.62x39. Most of them are a match to each other with several thousand rounds. They are to give away if things ever get bad enough.


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm with Danaus29. I have lots of other stuff to get rid of first before the guns go!!!

I sold a Colt Combat Commander, a Browning HiPower and a Ruger Redhawk .44 magnum about 20 years ago that I wish I had kept!!

But if I had to sell a gun...it would be the one that is hardest to get ammo for.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I did it, sold a couple. Sold the Rohm revolver and the M-91. I don't plan on selling any more. I got 180 for the the two. I needed some money, been working on selling off some more stuff. I tore into the ceiling in the upstairs of the house and found a hole the size of a dinner plate to the outside in one place and another hole that is two feet around  I guess I found out what that wood paneling on the roof was hiding. Needless to say I need to fix the roof, and making 150 bucks a week ain't gonna stretch too far.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

went to a gun show a sadly let go of my 30-06 remington , and a h&r single shot 243. traded for a couple of items, but feel leery about sharing info over the internet, about the guns i may or may not have. Big brother watchin, but i guess they already know what i have due to the yellow paper you fill out when buying a run& rifle. I was in the mind frame that i would keep the ones that held more than five bullets, and the ones that i thought would cancell them out. in other words, like a 308 over a 30-06, but man i felt bad letting those two go , kind've like breaking up with a girlfriend. I know i'm learnin, won't ever do that again. man what a butthead..


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I,m selling an AR15 now-have always been unimpressed with 5.56...but I'm keeping 3k ss109 and 40 new mags for future trading purposes...Will buy more reloading supplies with $..


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

poorboy said:


> If i jist needed a coupla hunnerd would most likey be one of charcoal burners, iffin i needed more my old winchester 30-30..;-)


One of my "black" rifle went by-by Sat, a Thompson center I had no use for a Fifty-four, may thin em a little further. Still have .32's, a 36Senaca(Most likely next in line for sale),.45's,50's. traded me flintgonne for the Senaca. All capguns now.Old 30 wcf 94 will probably go after that as I have a Single shot that serves well for deer hunting and I have the ultimate spare parts kit for same.:typomat:


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

In my opinion, With the gun buying frenzy, Sell the Rhom for what you can get for it on Gun Broker, Charge 50 for shipping as well. Not to be a PITA, But you'll get the highest price for the RHom right now than you ever will. And most likely after the feeding frenzy is over, you could buy another for less $ than you sold it for.
Guns are selling like hot cakes right now.
I sold off a couple that I dont ever use just to thin the herd not to make $,
But it's just a good time to sell off the unused and non family airloom guns.
Peter


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an old scoped bolt action Remington 25-06 that has been nothing but bad luck and I would sell that in a minute. Its accurate as heck but ammo is very expensive and every time I have taken it out on a hunt some calamity has occurred and I just dont bond with it.

Sounds weird but I have had that rifle 25 years and it just doesnt feel right with me.


----------

